
Highscore for Charity - jordan-inc
http://charityscore.money/
======
herbst
Ok this was a complete waste of money. I assumed you are going to advertise it
a bit more after this post, and make it look beautiful. But nothing changed
and, even thought beeing first, i only have one click from your site. And
judging by the country this could have been me.

Way more efficient to just donate to the organisation directly. Not waste 40%
for basically nothing and get a permanent mention not only temporary.

Also you are samefagging in this thread. I should have noticed this is scam.

Edit:// I complained to PayPal that they should take a closer look at you.
Unsure if this is even legal, i would also appreciate if you could refund my
$7 and remove me from the list.

~~~
csm-dev
Hi herbst, i'm sorry for delay but I've had some problem. On 20th i've
contacted malariaconsortium.com to get details to make a donation. The amount
of donation is 80% and not 60% because i've decided to reduce the percentage
down to 20%. Makariaconsortium has been choosen by 7 users, currently.

However if you want a total refound for me its fine. I've done it, please
check your paypal or email. Thanks again for your time and have a good day.

regards, CSM

------
csm-dev
Hi, thanks for your suggestions. I'm open to all that can be done to have a
better website. @jordan-inc, nope it's not about Trump or Hilary. I think
they've enough money :) @herbst, i think that Starting first with the survey
and next make the donation, can be a good idea. Currently i've this two
proposals \-
[http://www.malariaconsortium.org](http://www.malariaconsortium.org) \-
[https://www.treedom.net/](https://www.treedom.net/)

In each case with few money we can do something good. If you've some good idea
please advise. I really appreciate it.

~~~
jordan-inc
Fine, so it is not about Trump, such a great news :)

Nice project, if it work, but you must publish a Survey soon. I want to give
my vote.

------
jordan-inc
Hi, I found this website that seems to use the base of Highscoremoney, adding
a charity propose. Graphics is not the best possible but, compared to other
sites I use for small donations i've the benefit to be added to the ranking :)

I saw that and user, _Marak_, had thought about this possibilities. Is this
website yours?

------
herbst
I dont get it. I donate to the site but write down that i donated to whoever i
want? And the site takes the money? Or do they forward it? If so, why would i
pay transfering fees for a donation twice?

~~~
jordan-inc
A summary by the exchange of emails had with the developer, he is pretty fast
to reply

\- donation is done through paypal, and there is the commission linked to the
service, this is unavoidable

\- on 24th of this month he publishes a survey on the website, he wanted to do
it on Twitter but has not so many followers. The survey shows a choice of
three NGO.

\- the three nonprofit or NGO are chosen from suggestions that receives email.
Currently only three of those who have donated, have proposed an institution.
Me not :)

\- there is a percentage that holds the site, set at 40% because he saw that
many organizations hold similar figures, not clearly declaring it but talking
of generic costs, while having more revenue.

\- his goal is to bring the percentage to 20% in the next 30-60 days,
according to the feedback he receives and the amount of donations

~~~
herbst
Ok i understand it now. Still strange tho, i don't think i would donate to
anything without knowing what. He probably should list the 3 ngos from the
beginning. Lets say he donates to a "bring christianity to yet untouched
indigenous peoples" or "Abortion is crime" NGO, i would feel really bad about
my donation.

Edit:// Ok i still did it. Now make your site famous OP so it was worth it ;)

~~~
jordan-inc
ahah Imagine if in the end it's all a campaign for Hilary or Trump to raise
funds :) This really make me feel bad about my donation

~~~
herbst
Oh shit. You are right, this would be as worse as my examples but way more
realistic. Lets hope that it is not that.

------
derek80t90
I can add every kind of website? Http or https?

